# 1996 Nissan Maxima Alternator Trouble



## KarhutGLE (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey forums! I'd like to welcome myself to the terrible Maxima world. The world of the smallest engine bays in all.. Oh whatever, you get it.

I'm having trouble with a current installation of my alternator.
I can't seem to find the harness connector that goes into the alternator. Any pictures of what this looks like? On my alternator, it seems like a 2-slot connector is suppose to input itself in there, but the only thing I can find close to it, is a 4-slot, which shares a harness with the wire from the battery to power the alternator. 
Any pictures, or help would be amazing. Sorry for the dodgy explanation.


----------



## KarhutGLE (Oct 12, 2012)

Bump: New insight. Are there any Nissan alternators that fit into the automatic Maxima's engine bay? Or if anyone has a '96-98 Maxima, is the harness connector a 2 point? Or 4.


----------



## KarhutGLE (Oct 12, 2012)

Bump: Please help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On a 96 Maxima, it should be a 4-pin connector. Don't you have the old alternator to compare it to? As far as alternators, I would highly recommend you get a genuine Nissan reman. alternator. Yes, they are more expensive, but aftermarket alternators have a history of being trouble-prone on Nissans and most Asian-based vehicles. There were also 2 different alternators available in 96, depending on whether it has Federal or California emissions certification. Part numbers below:

Federal: 23100-31U02R
California: 23100-31U01


----------

